# Halloween Coat



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I made a halloween coat and matching bandana for Gadget. Here are the 2 sides of the coat.


----------



## tajj1986 (May 4, 2005)

I love that fabric. Please post a picture of Gadget wearing it when you get a chance.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww thats lovely i just got tyke a wizard out fit and am getting the others thers made im useless at making things lol


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

AWWWWW. Gadgets gonna be so handsome in his halloweeny costume! PICS???????????


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Ok... Here is the model modeling his new coat.. it actually looks like a cape when he is wearing it....


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Pic of the week, 
That put a smile on my face.  especially the second one.


----------



## tajj1986 (May 4, 2005)

Your little one is such a cutie. He is a great model too. You did a really nice job.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank you.... We are in the middle of fabric heck over here.. we took all our fabric out and we are cutting out clothes.... I am in the sewing mood...
I want to make him a whole bunch of things....


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

He has such personality!!! I love him


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Great costum on a great boy!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

great fabric !! gadget looks so cute in it :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

he looks fabulous and i love the fabric! you did a great job on it!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget looks really cute in his new coat!! Good job!  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

Awwwww gadget is a handsome one :lol: I wish i knew how to make sammy clothes  you did a fantastic job :wink:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I learn as I go...


----------



## beetlebug_lady (Sep 8, 2005)

TOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

he looks like a halloween super hero! u did a great job =)


----------

